# 11,both, Clarkston, MI (no longer needed)



## mislis787 (Apr 25, 2007)

Country: USA
State/Region: Michigan
City/Town: Clarkston
Number of rats: 11
Sex: male and female
Age(s): ranging from 1 1/2 years to 9 weeks
Name(s): Cody, Roan, Zeke, Romeo, Dozer, Boo, Charlie, Mr. Bigglesworth, Ashe, Lola and Cleo.
Colours: Cody is black and white hooded, Roan is mismarked triamese, Zeke's a black dumbo with a white spot on his chest, Romeo, Dozer, Boo, Charlie are all white with gray spots, Mr. Bigglesworth is a double rex and has very little hair currently, Ashe is russian blue, Cleo is platinum and Lola is whte with gray spots.
Neutered: Roan is neutered, the other boys had appointments to get neutered but the procedure was cancelled.
Reason for rehoming: I have to move back in with my mother and she won't allow them. I need to find a long-term foster home, long-term like 6 months or so, until I can get my own apartment. I will be able to take them back once I get my own place, but that will take a while.
Temperament: very social, very sweet rats. The younger boys are very energetic. Zeke is a little shy.
Medical problems: none known
Will the group be split: I'd like them to go in the groups I have them in now: I' d like the 3 older boys (Cody, Zeke and Roan) to stay together, the younger boys (Mr. Bigglesworth, Dozer, Boo, Romeo and Charlie) to stay together, and the girls (Ashe, Lola abd Cleo) to stay together too.
Transport available: I'll drive anywhere in Michigan
Other: any supplies I have will be split up and going with them, including the cages I have them in now, carriers, and accessories.
URL of Pictures: http://www.rockyou.com/show_my_gallery.php?source=ppsl&instanceid=76456879
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation: none
Would you like them advertised on myspace www.myspace.com/dontbu..._animals?: yes please, but only as a foster.


----------



## mislis787 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: 11,both, Clarkston, MI*

PS: The URL for the pictures SHOULD work soon, rockyou.com is having some site error, and so is photobucket. If it still isn't working in a few day I'll find another way to post them.


----------



## Zach (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: 11,both, Clarkston, MI*

You could try Imageshack.us 
Anyways, I'd love to watch them for you, but I don't think my parents would want any more for any period of time.


----------



## mislis787 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: 11,both, Clarkston, MI*

Update! No luck in finding foster homes for the rats, but good news otherwise!
My mother has allowed me to keep my pets until I move out, which will be August first. I found good, permanent homes for 3 of the younger boys and the 3 girls will be staying with my old roommate, who, I'm sure, will take very good care of them. So that leaves me with Cody, Roan, Dozer and Mr. Bigglesworth. And my cat, of course.
Thanks for all the help =)


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

YAY! Congrats! I'm so happy they all have a home I was worried.


----------

